# New and a bit alone



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
Like so many posts I've been reading I'm also new to forum sites and to ff. I wish I'd done something like this sooner as it looks like there are son many People in the same boat as me! 
Anyway, my story goes a bit like this - been trying to get pregnant for about 5 years now. I'm 33 and hubby is 34. We probably left it longer than we should have done to get further help but that's another story! It's been a long journey to get to this stage but here I am, just had my baseline scan and have my first lot of injections.

After many tests we fell into the seemingly increasing "unexplained" category. After a problem with Medway losing my test results and us having to have them all again, we finally got our referral to the Chaucer in Canterbury. Still not plain sailing though and on our first appt I'm told that my fsh results were not consistent (medway hospital again, hadn't dated both tests). We were given the option of having an amh test done which we went for. Huge blow to then find that my amh levels were 5.4 and that it was down to me that conceiving had been so hard. 

Anyway, I'm not a quitter and I'm lucky to have a very supporting family, I just dont have anyone to talk to who's been through this.

I'm going to be on the short cetrocide cycle and am happy just to have people to talk to who understand.  

So that's me and that's where I am now,still seems a little unreal, maybe because it's taken so long to get here


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Sarahb1977! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Here are some links you may find helpful

IVF CLICK HERE

Unexplained CLICK HERE

You may want to keep a diary of your treatment... CLICK HERE

You might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time as you. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site. CLICK HERE 

There is a thread for The Chaucer in Canterbury ... CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

pinkcat


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Sarah,


Welcome to FF. I am sure that you will find this site to be a great source of support. Your thread title says exactly how we all feel when on this journey....alone. Unless you understand the pain of IF, you don't understand how much it tears you apart, so many of my friends have said not to worry, maybe next time....like I have failed a driving test   . At least here, the friends you will make DO understand   


We have been ttc for almost 2 years and like you, were given that title of 'unexplained infertility'. Until we changed clinic just prior to first tx and had an AMH test done, we didn't realise that it was actually my low AMH of 3.39 which was causing the difficulties. We have just had our first cycle and unfortunately, we got a BFN   . I won't say it has been easy, it's the hardest time of your life but we are determined to try again. We did get 5 eggs using a short protocol cycle and 2 were suitable to put back, but didn't make it.


I would strongly recommend joining the relevant cycle buddies thread for the current months cycle, which one depends on when you will be due to test. The treatment itself is actually not too bad, the injections, even the ec and et. But the 2ww is very difficult to cope alone with and ladies going through the same thing will help keep you sane.


What protocol are you using. I was short and injected buserelin (suprecur) and 225iu of menopur?


Good luck and I     for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Sarah,


Welcome to FF. I am sure that you will find this site to be a great source of support. Your thread title says exactly how we all feel when on this journey....alone. Unless you understand the pain of IF, you don't understand how much it tears you apart, so many of my friends have said not to worry, maybe next time....like I have failed a driving test   . At least here, the friends you will make DO understand   


We have been ttc for almost 2 years and like you, were given that title of 'unexplained infertility'. Until we changed clinic just prior to first tx and had an AMH test done, we didn't realise that it was actually my low AMH of 3.39 which was causing the difficulties. We have just had our first cycle and unfortunately, we got a BFN   . I won't say it has been easy, it's the hardest time of your life but we are determined to try again. We did get 5 eggs using a short protocol cycle and 2 were suitable to put back, but didn't make it.


I would strongly recommend joining the relevant cycle buddies thread for the current months cycle, which one depends on when you will be due to test. The treatment itself is actually not too bad, the injections, even the ec and et. But the 2ww is very difficult to cope alone with and ladies going through the same thing will help keep you sane.


What meds are you using. I was on buserelin (suprecur) and 225iu of menopur?


Good luck and I     for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sending you a big   It can feel very lonely sometimes, sometimes it can also seem hard to find the right words to express the sense of loneliness we feel. Rest assured here at the forum you are not alone and we are all travelling on this emotional rollercoaster together.

Don't worry about feeling that you have left it too late. I have been feeling very down for the last two weeks but I felt better today after reading about how Kate Silverstone who is 40 had been told she would not be able to conceive due to endometriosis. She has today announced that she is 4 months pregnant. Also a colleague at work was 43 when she conceived her daughter by IVF so its never to late to start. I alsofeel very fortunate not to have the pressure of cultural expectations in some religions of 'popping one out asap' and the social stigma associated with fertility problems.

Keep living in hope and have faith in the doctors!


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I am new here too and am slightly older than you at 39, so don't give up hope.  We have just started on our first cycle of ivf drugs and am a week in to taking burserlin injections.  What does AMH mean? i don't recognise it from any of my tests.  We too were given the result of unexplained infertility from all of our tests.  Here's hoping everything goes well for you and you get the good news we all hope for at the end of treatment x

Pinkcat - is there a thread for Liverpool Women's hospital too? 

Ekitten - sorry to read about your BFN, sending hugs.  I see you took burserlin and menopur which is the same path I am on, currently taking burserlin and am on day 8 of injections.  Can't say whether I am on the short or long treatment as I don't know.  I am due to go back for a baseline scan next week when I hope to move on to the menopur.  I have a regular 28 day cycle, day 28 was Saturday but I have had no period as yet, is this normal on burserlin? xx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

hopeful m2b - here is the link for liverpool women's hospital CLICK HERE

pinkcat


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

thanks pinkcat x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi hopeful m2b - It sounds like you are long protocol as you are down regging first before staring stimms. On short protocol, you take the buserelin and menopur together and only inject for about 10 days before ec. AMH is the test where they check your anti-mullerian hormone, which basically gives an indication of what your ovarian reserve is. Doing the AMH test can help to determine what protocol you need to be on as ladies with low AMH tend not to respond very well to long protocol.
I hope that your first cycle is a successful one. Dont worry about your AF being late, most of the ladies I have met on here have a delay which is just caused by the drugs....don't worry, it will arrive soon and you should be able to get stimulating those ovaries soon. Good luck xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi ekitten, thanks for the info makes me feel better knowing things are as they should be so far.  Hope you're ok xx


----------

